# Escaped Gerbil?!



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

So, I just found my gerbil hiding in their "run" in the garage. He's not supposed to be there; he's supposed to be in his 50G tub on the desk. My question is, should I get a glass aquarium with mesh lid? Or should I modify the tub I have? I can't figure out where he escaped. No holes in the wire roof, no holes in the sides/bottom of the tub. I don't EVER leave it open, because I have cats that have free access to the garage at all times.

I guess this is more of a rant, but if you have advice for a sneaky 3 y.o gerbil, please tell!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cream got out again. -.- Found him in my brothers closet.


WHY?!?!?


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

When my mom kept rats she had to stack tons of textbooks on top of the cage because they could pop open the door. One little rat could easily push open the door and topple 3 hardcover textbooks. The stack had to be seriously big. Eventually they just wired the doors shut and had to go through the pain of undoing it every time they needed to open the cage. Maybe your gerbil is doing the same and squeezing out of the lid? They are all quite squishy creatures. Even my dog learned how to squeeze out of the bottom of his crate so we had to wrap wire around the entire thing to hold it firm. Then he just bent the entire top of the crate and squeezed out that way...but you could try the same concept with your gerbil. Come up with some way to hold the lid on very firm, like wrapping wire or rope around it or something. If that solves the problem you could come up with a more attractive alternative. Maybe velcro the lid down?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I got a heavy sheet of plywood and drilled 1/4 in holes in it. So far everyone's stayed in. If not, it's the $1/gal sale so I'll go get a 55 with mesh lid and screen clamps.

Rats and mice are very squishy lol. We had one squeeze into a crack below the bathtub.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a ten gallon tank for my gerbils so they can burrow and dig etc...and then I have the 10 gallon tank topper which I really like. Up there I have the wheel, water, food bowl. It's like 3 levels and they are able to get a bit of fresh air with the tank topper. I got mine on Amazon they are around 30 dollars but well worth it. I also made an extra level with wood planks that attach to the cage from petco. 

https://www.amazon.com/Ware-Manufac...F8&qid=1493511857&sr=8-2&keywords=tank+topper

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...tat-accessories/you-and-me-small-animal-ledge


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks. I personally feel they need a bigger tank, as they are... Woah! They're almost 5! I didn't even realize.  They are very active for their age and need the space. I have since taken a piece of "corkboard" (I have no clue what it is called) with 1/4" holes that are about 1/2" apart. It makes it breathable but too heavy to get out of. I've also provided them with lots more toys, though they were spoiled already. 

I hate to think about it, but when one passes I will likely downgrade to a 10. Now they are living in a 50G tub with the floorspace of a 40G breeder.


----------

